# St Josephs Chapel - Sussex - Aug 2012



## nelly (Aug 27, 2012)

Built in 1875 and is part of a complex of buildings that was once an orphanage dedicated to St Michael which opened in 1869. 

Splored with SK, Tommo and Klempner

The floor is insulated with years of pigeon shit and you really wouldn't want to go up the scaffold supported tower either




































































































​


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 27, 2012)

Those pillars are stunners

2nd pictures the clear winner for me nelly


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 28, 2012)

I would so much love to live in this.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 28, 2012)

Stunning. Great photos too, that's always tricky light in places like this!
I can almost smell it from here!


----------



## krela (Aug 28, 2012)

Polished pink granite ftw! That could look stunning if renovated.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice pictures , could do with a mask with all that poo, there also a few trails of human poo comin from the other part .


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Aug 28, 2012)

Isn't Sussex one of the most expensive parts of Britain? I'm surprised no one has bought this for conversion to housing.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Aug 28, 2012)

brilliantly captured nel!


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 29, 2012)

Some nice features there,thanks for sharing.


----------



## oldscrote (Aug 30, 2012)

Cracking report as ever Nelly,I guess you were doing 'the soft poo shuffle' in there


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 30, 2012)

Nice interior, looks like there are some nice features already missing, nice pics though..


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely stuff.


----------

